# Not quite so derelict anymore.



## lanny (May 20, 2009)

Before and after ( well during ) these pics follow on from my post of the long unloved Chinese / Italian gardens in Carlisle. restoration of these started at the begining of the year , I cant help thinking they've lost a little something now what do you think ?

before








after






before






after






before






after






before






after






Is restored Better?


----------



## krela (May 20, 2009)

Given that ornamental gardens usually take a minimum of 2 years to mature after planting I'm not sure you can really make any comparison.

Show some before and after photos in 5 years time and I'll let you know which I think is best.


----------



## Sabtr (May 20, 2009)

Nice comparisons. I personally prefer the before shots because, as krela has said, it looks more settled (mature).
We have blockpaving as part of our driveway here and now that it has been down several years it looks far better. Our lass, however, wants it scrubbed back to how it looked when first laid. Too clinical I think...


----------



## klempner69 (May 20, 2009)

Knock the lot down and build some much needed flats.


----------



## lanny (May 21, 2009)

ahh well you cant do that its on top of a flood plain and prone to subside apparently, although it was once the site of a row of house's .
This whole project is costing about £100,000 which probably could have been spent on something more usefull given the current financial situation .


----------



## Sabtr (May 21, 2009)

klempner69 said:


> Knock the lot down and build some much needed flats.




Cheers - spilt cuppa.


----------



## Trudger (May 21, 2009)

Blimey, I could do the same job with a jet wash and a bottle of weedkiller...... 
I prefer the look before. all it needed was a sweep.

T


----------



## james.s (May 21, 2009)

I have to agree with Trudger, Gardens are best with that air of mystery.


----------



## Bifterr (Jul 3, 2013)

I took these photos, I believe near the end of last year, I wasn't expecting them to be able to be used for anything so there not really the best shots for comparison. I guess these will have to do for now for people such as Krela who wanted to see the gardens in the future, 3 years is good enough right?


----------



## krela (Jul 3, 2013)

Bifterr please resize your photos, they're WAAAAAAAY too big.


----------



## Bifterr (Jul 3, 2013)

krela said:


> Bifterr please resize your photos, they're WAAAAAAAY too big.



Oh dear! They really are! I'm still getting used to using forums! I'll get onto this right away!


----------

